# Kehrwert wird nicht berechnet?



## OOPler (9. Nov 2014)

Ich habe folgendes Programm geschrieben:


```
int zahl, kehrwert;
	
	System.out.println("Kehrwert");
	
	Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);
	
	System.out.println("Geben sie eine Zahl ein: ");
	zahl = eingabe.nextInt();
	
	kehrwert = 1/zahl;
	
	System.out.println("Kehrwert: " + kehrwert);
	
	System.out.println("Programmende Kehrwert");
```

Aber egal was ich eingebe es wird immer wieder 0 ausgegeben. Woran liegt das? Klar ist das nicht die mathematisch Korrekte berechnung des Kehrwerts, aber warum gibt Java 0 aus?


----------



## Gucky (9. Nov 2014)

Ein int kann nur ganze Zahlen aufnehmen. Die Dezimalstellen werden abgeschnitten.


----------



## Androbin (9. Nov 2014)

Situation: Du dividierst zwei Integer
==> Problem: Das Ergebnis ist auch ein Integer und damit Nachkommastellen-los
==> ==> Lösung: Wähle deine Datentypen entsprechend der Umstände
Zum Nachlesen: Explizite Gleitpunktliterale


----------



## OOPler (9. Nov 2014)

Achso. Dankeschön


----------

